#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Back in Oz but I'm changed now forever.

## Aussie Tigger

Arrived back in my original home city Adelaide in South Australia last Wednesday after 5 months in our Udon Thani home.Obviously being away for that period of time lots of catching up to do in regard to our house and garden that required maintenance in the form of weeding etc.I have a relatively maintenance free home but it still required a few days to get the place in shape for our planned two months stay. 
Yesterday being Sunday decided to give ourselves a break and headed off to the nearest Shopping Mall to have a coffee break and of course my wife to once again find that what is on offer here is much more expensive an the range no where near as comprehensive as in Thailand in regard to clothing.

Now farangs who have been hooked by South East Asia and especially the petite feminine lovelies there will nod their head at the following in agreement I'm sure.

My Thai wife is a trim 46 kilos and obviously shorter than most, if not 95% of our Aussie girls.
Compared to the greater majority of Aussie women she is tiny and looks years younger than her age. She dresses appropriately in my opinion and looked sweet and lovely and I was proud to have her on my arm while walking through the Mall.

However as I sat there drinking my coffee and doing what most males will do,ie discreetly checking out the local talent, I could not believe how so few of the passing female brigade were worth a second look.
BTW I assure you I personally warranted less than a first look I'm sure in their opinions anyway. Definitley not an ego boost for any farang who has lived or visited in Thailand/ Philippines who after a while being there thinks he is Gods Gift to the female population.
Anyway in my estimation of the 200 ladies I counted passing by, there were three who might have got the nod if one was actually scouting.
Now if that exercise had of been done before I had allowed myself to be addicted to Asian women I am sure the percentage would have been appreciably higher.

However once a Westerner has been intoxicated by Asian women it is rare he can return to a Western women in my opinion.
Love my Aussie daughters,family and grand kids but outside of them no amount of money could convince me to return to preferring an Aussie lady over a decent Asian one. 
Obviously my opinion would not be appreciated by Western women. 

Only 7 1/2 weeks to go until we fly back but whose counting?

----------


## meat

Western women are going extinct.  Nobody wants them anymore.

Besides, who can stand to hear all that feminist talk from them?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ralphlsasser

I totally agree with you. I might also add that you don't have to put up with the attitude (bitch) western women have.

----------


## Strongarm

Agree with you AT. I'm at the other end of the country, Far North Queensland, and I can assure you the situation is not much better here. At least up here its warm which encourages what slim ladies we have to strip off the layers and wander around in near on nothing. 

However, after nearly 3 years with a Thai woman, I could never go back to a western woman.  We're off to Bangkok in 7 days for another 3 month stint, can't wait !!!!

----------


## laymond

yes tigger,its exactly the same for me.i think my misses still looks hotter than the local girls and she's getting on a bit now.in saying that some of the young ones still look hot,but after they hit the big 30,its all over red rover.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Western women





> Western women





> western women





> western woman


That's 5 of us with bad experiences with WW then

It took me about 10 months to catch the Yellow fever here. I missed the pink bits, but now I love the dark bits. I'm trying not to be...... what was that word Somtam used......... ???? Means crude anyway, 


I wouldn't knock Western women though, i still think about some of them 



 :Smile:

----------


## Neo

The only thing is of course walking about with a Thai woman on your arm everyone thinks you got her from a knocking shop, especially if your an ugly gimp.

Women are good and bad the world over.. plenty of western women that are far more fun than your average Thai.

Depends how you look at it, beauty is only skin deep and most Thai woman are thick as shit under the surface, I'd rather have a decent looking Western chick that's got a brain and isn't just a drain on the finances for the sake of a fuck.

----------


## Loy Toy

Even when I lived in Oz my preference was always for the more exotic sultry looking ladies.

Absolutely love dark long hair, deep dark eyes and the "well put together" feminine form that most Asian woman carry.

Having said that beauty is only skin deep and you should not get involved with a woman for her looks alone. A recipe for disaster without any doubt.

----------


## misskit

I'm in the States right now and am surrounded by fat, ugly people. Men my age already look like shit. Thank goodness I can attract younger Asian men. :Smile:

----------


## Strongarm

> Having said that beauty is only skin deep and you should not get involved with a woman for her looks alone. A recipe for disaster without any doubt.


A lesson I've enjoyed learning over and over again !!!!!

----------


## Rigsby

> I'm in the States right now and am surrounded by fat, ugly people. Men my age already look like shit. Thank goodness I can attract younger Asian men.


Ouch!

----------


## palexxxx

> I'm trying not to be...... what was that word Somtam used......... ???? Means crude anyway,



Was the word 'gauche'?

----------


## livelife

There are some amazing looking western women. I'd say western women at their best are more attractive than Asian women. However, Asian women beat them in nearly everything else. Western women are a little harder to deal with. Alot harder.

----------


## The Muffinman

> Women are good and bad the world over.. plenty of western women that are far more fun than your average Thai.


Agreed 100%





> most Thai woman are thick as shit under the surface, I'd rather have a decent looking Western chick that's got a brain and isn't just a drain on the finances for the sake of a fuck.


Same here, a mix of looks and intelligence would be perfect but how many of us have hit that jackpot?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It was very pleasant talking to my mate's missus (from the UK) yesterday. A lovely woman and one that any man would be proud of. Could do with losing a few kilos, but so could I.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Western women are a little harder to deal with. Alot harder.


Indeed. Asian women never put a foot wrong...

----------


## superman

I think Asian/Thai women are more deceitful. Not being honest/truthfull is an accepted part of life.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I think Asian/Thai women are more deceitful.


How many farang are completely open and honest with their Thai spouses mate?

----------


## Travelmate

> I think Asian/Thai women are more deceitful. Not being honest/truthfull is an accepted part of life.


I disagree.

----------


## Blake7

What the OP really means is that the quality of Asian women who are prepared to sleep with him are better than the Western women who would.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Travelmate, can you elaborate ?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> What the OP really means is that the quality of Asian women who are prepared to sleep with him are better than the Western women who would.


Harsh, but probably true

It's not about sleeping though, moreover the leap in quality of life

----------


## Travelmate

> Travelmate, can you elaborate ?


The poster painted all Asians with the same brush.
Thus I disagree.
I have met plenty good ones.
In general the female species are the same. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  But you have many variations in looks, personalities and so forth.
To say "_I think Asian/Thai women are more deceitful. Not being honest/truthful is an accepted part of life._" is wrong. What about the Caucasians? Are they less deceitful? Less honest?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harrybarracuda

> However as I sat there drinking my coffee and doing what most males will  do,ie discreetly checking out the local talent, I could not believe how  so few of the passing female brigade were worth a second look.


The obvious subliminal meaning in this phrase is:

"I could not believe how  so few of the passing female brigade would give me a second look."

Aussie Tigger has some serious insecurity issues, and this is a poor attempt at trying to validate himself.

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I could not believe how so few of the passing female brigade were worth a second look.


I believe that is because none of them smiled at you.

My Mrs is the most beautiful thing I ever saw, when she's happy

When it's that time of the month, or she's on one.......

Sheesh, ugly as sin

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Western women, especially Americans, are total shit. They are generally fat, they smell funny, have an attitude like a pit viper, and are horrible creatures to be around. I have trouble even watching TV shows that feature the whiny horror shows. I wouldn't piss on one if she was on fire. Just my opinion.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I must admit that I have zero liking for American women; shagged  a couple, not really worth the effort (attractive international media sorts), and had one g/f who was of the darker skinned variety from the south, a singer - she was really nice.

As Davis is a Flipo man, I thought I'd add that I rate Flipos and Indos over Thais...

There are very VERY few stunning Thai women, imo. But, walking around Bkk, etc, the percentage of nice enough Thai women is quite high. Intellectually, they are, let's be kind, and say different...

I'd say that a good western woman is very much superior to a Thai woman. I've had g/fs from England, Denmark, Romania and Italy who were great. I've also had a very nice Mongolian g/f. All were sexy, intelligent and interesting.

I know some intelligent and attractive Thai women (great figures, pretty, PhDs, travelled, etc), but they are always 'Thai' and that's a massive problem. 

I don't rate Thai women at all, how the hell I spent so much time here is beyond me... Just my opinion. I would never marry or have children with a Thai woman, they're unstable and 'Thai'... Also, I would never trust a Thai. Fullstop.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> However as I sat there drinking my coffee and doing what most males will do,ie discreetly checking out the local talent, I could not believe how so few of the passing female brigade were worth a second look.
> 			
> 		
> 
> The obvious subliminal meaning in this phrase is:
> 
> "I could not believe how so few of the passing female brigade would give me a second look."
> 
> Aussie Tigger has some serious insecurity issues, and this is a poor attempt at trying to validate himself.


You are on the wrong track Harry I absolutely have no insecurity issues I know who I am and more importantly where I stand at this stage of my life.
My comment was that among our own kind we are just one of a large pack where as in Thailand/SE Asia we are in the minority and to many females a potential life changer.
I do not have issues over this as I accept that among our own we get lost in the shuffle unlike in Asia where we can be regarded as the Ace in the hole to many.

Agree with a couple of the other posters that a deep conversation with a woman of our own culture can be most enjoyable. I am fortunate to have many female Aussie friends from my past who are terrific to converse with. 
Nothing deep and meaningful intended in my thread.
Just a reflection on how most of us once we have been exposed to Asia and all it offers is rarely satisfied again with life and the females back in our original home base.
No disrespect at all intended towards our Western women at all.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Western women, especially Americans, are total shit. They are generally fat, they smell funny, have an attitude like a pit viper, and are horrible creatures to be around. I have trouble even watching TV shows that feature the whiny horror shows. I wouldn't piss on one if she was on fire. Just my opinion.


I hope your dear old Mum or sister does not get to read this mate.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Agree with a couple of the other posters that a deep conversation with a woman of our own culture can be most enjoyable. I am fortunate to have many female Aussie friends from my past who are terrific to converse with.


Aussie birds - deep conversation??? Are you H-A-V-I-N-G-A-L-A-U-G-H-!

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Mothers are automatically exempt from any/all comments. As for my sister......

----------


## alwarner

> ^^Mothers are automatically exempt from any/all comments. As for my sister......


I know, who wants to bang their own sister?

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> Agree with a couple of the other posters that a deep conversation with a woman of our own culture can be most enjoyable. I am fortunate to have many female Aussie friends from my past who are terrific to converse with.
> 
> 
> Aussie birds - deep conversation??? Are you H-A-V-I-N-G-A-L-A-U-G-H-!


As hard as it maybe for you to accept we do have intelligent women in OZ Betty boo. My preference for Asian women is more for their feminine appearance, and for many the way in which they treat a man.
The emergence of women in our society was long overdue but as most may agree it has gone to far.Many old fashioned buggers like myself, although not chauvinistic love the way most Thai women treat their farang husbands.

----------


## Rigsby

^
I think the word subservient,is what you're looking for.

----------


## Bettyboo

> As hard as it maybe for you to accept we do have intelligent women in OZ Betty boo.


No you don't. You have drinking buddies with big tits... I've had  several Australian drinking buddies with big tits in London, and also when I  lived in Australia, but intelligent women? Australia? Noooooooo...

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> ^
> I think the word subservient,is what you're looking for.


Wrong mate,fairly standard opinion though and probably deserved by some.
However I like a partnership with both parties respecting each others opinions and roles. Subservient is applicable to some but not if you want a genuine relationship.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> As hard as it maybe for you to accept we do have intelligent women in OZ Betty boo.
> 
> 
> No you don't. You have drinking buddies with big tits... I've had several Australian drinking buddies with big tits in London, and also when I lived in Australia, but intelligent women? Australia? Noooooooo...


Now dont judge all of our Aussie birds as if they are all like Gillard mate.Maybe my memory goes back to my dear old Mum who was a step in front of most women in my unbiased opinion.
Now if you were trying to find an intelligent Aussie bird in a pub I can understand why you have formed this opinion.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ okay, excluding your lovely mum... there aren't too many (any?) intelligent Aussie birds, but they are good drinking mates, have big tits and like to shag - that's enough.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

In fairness, I have to amend my previous statement somewhat. When I was in Washington, D.C., I did see some fat office worker ladies who were nicely turned out - nice jewelry, clothes, scarves, etc. Kind of like chroming the bumpers on a garbage truck.......

----------


## Little Chuchok

> ^
> I think the word subservient,is what you're looking for.


Subservient is not the word I would use to describe Thai women

----------


## Loy Toy

I am a little disappointed with what I have been reading particularly coming from a few fellow members that I respect.

To group a whole race of woman up against the wall and shoot unfair slander at them is unfair to say the least and quite childish to boot.

I have had dealings professionally and socially with woman from every walk of life and to say I have not met interesting, intelligent and attractive British, Australian and American woman would be an outright lie.

Yes, I have met the idiotic dags from these countries, normally in bars but then again I am sometimes not on my best behavior in bars.  :Smile: 

As for the OP he is telling us his story which I believe is blatantly honest so carry on Tiger.

----------


## can123

> I don't rate Thai women at all, how the hell I spent so much time here is beyond me... Just my opinion. I would never marry or have children with a Thai woman, they're unstable and 'Thai'... Also, I would never trust a Thai. Fullstop.


Our resident self-styled professor of English has shown his true colours. Having read his posts, few farangs would trust him and his knowledge of any subject and I would imagine that most, with greater experience of him than I have, would be ignoring him.

Why do such people post on a forum like this ? Do they derive some sort of sadistic pleasure from making themselves look like complete tits ? Are their lives so meaningless in reality that they seek life quality enhancement in their efforts to be prominent here ? Answers on a postcard, please.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ some of us have been here a bit longer, and don't feel the need for points scoring or impressing newbies. 

I first came here 20+ years ago.

I first did business here 15+ years ago when I worked as an International Business Development Director.

I've lived here for the last 10+ years.

Many many posters on here have more experience of Thailand than me, but you're not one of them... We just to and fro with opinions that ebb and flow, mostly for fun, sometimes with some more indepth conversation, not often...

----------


## the Orinoco

What a bunch of fucking tools.  Western girls are much hotter than the squashed nose little Asian sluts.

I have just watched a music video of Pixie Lott.  She shits over EVERY SINGLE Asain women on the planet for a start.  She is an ENGLISH rose.

----------


## the Orinoco

> Western women, especially Americans, are total shit. They are generally fat, they smell funny, have an attitude like a pit viper, and are horrible creatures to be around. I have trouble even watching TV shows that feature the whiny horror shows. I wouldn't piss on one if she was on fire. Just my opinion.




You have massive problems.  What a penis you are.

----------


## the Orinoco

> I'm in the States right now and am surrounded by fat, ugly people.



I had no idea Chairman Mao and his lover Sabbai Sabbai were in the states.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Well. I looked up some pictures of Pixie Lott, since I had never heard of your "English Rose", or you, for that matter. She is a typical, fat slag. You, Sir, need help.

----------


## Bettyboo

I looked up pictures of her too. I used to shag an English bird who looked very similar (in Thailand funnily enough...), but only when I was pissed because it was pointless trying to have a conversation with her when you were sobre...

I've seen far better around than this; she reeks of everything that's bad about current British culture...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Guess she does serve the purpose of keeping morons like Ori in England, where he belongs. At 20, she is already bulging out of her tacky gowns, with make-up that looks like it was put on with a trowel. Bet she looks a real treat in the morning....

----------


## Stumpy

> I did see some fat office worker ladies who were nicely turned out - nice jewelry, clothes, scarves, etc. Kind of like chroming the bumpers on a garbage truck.......


^Now that is some funny stuff right there.





> To group a whole race of woman up against the wall and shoot unfair slander at them is unfair


^ I agree for the most part. I have met many women from many walks of life. I think there is good and bad in each one. Depends on circumstances and where you met them.

After all is said and done, western born and raised women just do not do anything for me. The ones that are good looking come with a steep price tag, not always in money but what you have to give of yourself to keep them happy. I have found that the greater majority of western women are simply way to high maintenance, most are ungrateful and expect far too much and give little in return. The tables are definitely turned over here and in the Phil's. 

To me its all about striking a balance with a woman. I did not and would never feel comfortable with a subservient woman and I definitely do not want a "YES to everything I say" woman. I like a bit of debate. spurs thought from both parties. I want to contribute my share but do like reciprocation because they appreciate what I do for them. I have found that a good portion of Asian cultures fit what I like in a woman. Sure there are trade offs such as deep conversations but I would far rather have a feminine looking petite woman in her late 30's early 40's politely asking me what I would like for dinner or what would I like to do tonight Versus a fat ass western woman the same age TELLING me to go get dinner or having the gall to tell me I am a lazy ass because I did not think of something to do with her after I worked all day. I saw that shit all the time in the US. It gets even worse with western woman after you both retire. Most men retreat to the garage to get away from the nagging loud mouth.

----------


## Stumpy

> Compared to the greater majority of Aussie women she is tiny and looks years younger than her age. She dresses appropriately in my opinion and looked sweet and lovely and I was proud to have her on my arm while walking through the Mall.


AT, What you wrote is a bit disturbing to me. It appears that you are very concerned about what people think of you and how you want to be perceived. What are you saying?  

Although you admit you are not a "sightly looking" guy imagine what she has to endure with stares, whispers and comments. I think a lot of men forget that. Although maybe they are oblivious to it , some are not and it can be painful. Just saying......

----------


## Stumpy

> What a bunch of fucking tools.  Western girls are much hotter than the squashed nose little Asian sluts.
> 
> I have just watched a music video of Pixie Lott.  She shits over EVERY SINGLE Asain women on the planet for a start.  She is an ENGLISH rose.


^You are kidding.....right?

----------


## ltnt

> Are they less deceitful? Less honest?


More cunning in my book.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^I think the asshole is actually serious. She's a chav's pinup girl I guess; he can tape her poster to the wall in the tiny bedroom he still occupies at Mum's.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Although you admit you are not a "sightly looking" guy imagine what she has to endure with stares, whispers and comments. I think a lot of men forget that. Although maybe they are oblivious to it , some are not and it can be painful. Just saying......


Intercultural relationships do attract attention. Nowadays, if a western man is with an Asian woman, she is presumed to be a prostitute or a mail order bride, by many. I'm not saying that's correct, I'm just saying it's a common perception.

I lived in London with my Mongolian g/f that I met in London, we were similar ages, both beautiful and smart (especially me  :Smile: )... But, still we got 'looks'. It wasn't a big deal for me, and because I was such a handsome man meself, probably not a big deal for her, but as the ages, sizes, looks gap widen, then the 'looks' become longer and more frequent.

Here's a pic of my Mongolian g/f during a 3 month tour of Europe we did. Very nice she was, intelligent, hard-working; put her brother and sister through uni, has her own property and a new car, all from her own hard work. Her parents had nothing, she got a scholarship to the top uni, then another scholarship to the UK for further studies. Never had a penny handed to her from anyone, worked several jobs while studying in London. Worked 7 days a week in Mongolia (still does) to get a good international job and make a success of her life. I haven't met many Thais with this drive...

----------


## ltnt

> I don't rate Thai women at all, how the hell I spent so much time here is beyond me... Just my opinion. I would never marry or have children with a Thai woman, they're unstable and 'Thai'... Also, I would never trust a Thai. Fullstop. __________________


So as I read your posting;  You don't particularly like Thai women, however you do shag them?  No exotic Thai women?  I suppose so if you hang with the Soi Cowboy group.  Your not a snob now are you?  Not intellectual enough for you after paying your 2,000 baht.  Ok, I know its coming, "I never pay for it!"  BB you normally post a much more rational and far more sensible.

Please up your game FFS.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^I think the asshole is actually serious. She's a chav's pinup girl I guess; he can tape her poster to the wall in the tiny bedroom he still occupies at Mum's.


^ Come on......Really. You think so Davis? Good God!!!!!

If that is true her poster would go well with Lady GaGa another stellar looking POS. :rofl:

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^^ I agree with JPPR2.. very well said.  Just for the record, my wife is Thai, in her early 50's,   l am proud to be seen with her, l am completely happy when l am with her and love her to the point l would give my life for her, no question.   Would l swap her for a western woman, no way mate.

----------


## ltnt

> all from her own hard work.


Not on her back or under you BB?  BTW, who pays for those brief and expensive travels?  Shared I dare say is the retort?

She is a very nice looking girl/woman.  You sure she's Mongo?  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^^^Lovely lady. There are so many Asians in the US now, especially East coast and West coast, that I think a Caucasian man with an Asian woman barely merits a look. Three of my nephews have Asian girlfriends. (Two in California and one on the East coast). I think what attracts more attention is if there is an obvious disparity in age; a man with an Asian woman who is attractive (much moreso than he) and obviously twenty-plus years younger will draw some looks. But, I think if the same situation existed with two Caucasians they would get the same looks.

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^^I think the asshole is actually serious. She's a chav's pinup girl I guess; he can tape her poster to the wall in the tiny bedroom he still occupies at Mum's.
> 
> 
> ^ Come on......Really. You think so Davis? Good God!!!!!
> 
> If that is true her poster would go well with Lady GaGa another stellar looking POS.


Right next to his Elton John pin-up.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> I don't rate Thai women at all, how the hell I spent so much time here is beyond me... Just my opinion. I would never marry or have children with a Thai woman, they're unstable and 'Thai'... Also, I would never trust a Thai. Fullstop. __________________
> 
> 
> So as I read your posting;  You don't particularly like Thai women, however you do shag them?  No exotic Thai women?  I suppose so if you hang with the Soi Cowboy group.  Your not a snob now are you?  Not intellectual enough for you after paying your 2,000 baht.  Ok, I know its coming, "I never pay for it!"  BB you normally post a much more rational and far more sensible.
> 
> Please up your game FFS.


I don't rate Thai women. I've had a fair few g/fs from a fair few countries, and in my opinion, Thai women are just about the worst I've come across. I don't go out mongering. I've been in a relationship for the last 8 years, so I haven't been out shagging, no...

The problem, to my mind, is cultural. Thais are like children, they presume that the world owes them a living, they generally take the easy option (you could say the lazy option), they don;t travel well; intellectually, as a race, they are lacking. I have some Thai female friends who are smart and attractive, but I still wouldn't date them. When/if I finish with my current missus, I won't have another thai g/f, ever (he said...).

Soime kids turn up in Thailand and find the exotic women amazingly attractive. I know that I did, but that was more than 20 years ago. I live here, they are the norm, they are not exotic, i know their good points and bad. I much prefer other women...

----------


## Travelmate

> I lived in London with my Mongolian g/f that I met in London, we were similar ages, both beautiful and smart (especially me )... But, still we got 'looks'


Really in London? A cosmopolitan city.
You get "looks".
Asians, Pakis and indians are as common as fish n chips and yet you say you get looks.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ maybe they were looking at us thinking: 'she can do better than that...'  :Smile:  




> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> all from her own hard work.
> 
> 
> Not on her back or under you BB?  BTW, who pays for those brief and expensive travels?  Shared I dare say is the retort?
> 
> She is a very nice looking girl/woman.  You sure she's Mongo?


She always paid her share (even in London, she would work several jobs and save a lot of money; she took thousands of pounds back to Mongolia, where the average wage then was 40 US dollars per month). She probably earns more than 75% of posters on this board; she has worked hard and she got ahead. 

I lived with her in Mongolia for a year, met her family, so I'm pretty sure she is Mongolian; some truly stunning women in Mongolia; they're hard working and smart. I rate them highly.

----------


## ltnt

> ^Lovely lady. There are so many Asians in the US now, especially East coast and West coast, that I think a Caucasian man with an Asian woman barely merits a look. Three of my nephews have Asian girlfriends. (Two in California and one on the East coast). I think what attracts more attention is if there is an obvious disparity in age; a man with an Asian woman who is attractive (much moreso than he) and obviously twenty-plus years younger will draw some looks. But, I think if the same situation existed with two Caucasians they would get the same looks.


It has been my experience, limited that it may be, women always give that snotty look to men in the company of young, hard body beautiful women.  Age difference is simply one more excuse for the "man haters," to crawl out from under their rocks.

I always like to think that the guy is happy.  She's happy.  They deserve to be happy.  Definitely men are hard wired toward fantasy.  Women are hard wired into man hate.

----------


## Travelmate

> they don;t travel well


On the contrary, they travel very well. They are almost like Nomads. They have no problems traveling to and working in the shittest places on the globe.
They adapt very well to different environments.

----------


## Bettyboo

^

Rubbish.

We Thai people, we love Thailand, Thailand number 1, Thai food number 1, Thai people kind people number 1...

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Although you admit you are not a "sightly looking" guy imagine what she has to endure with stares, whispers and comments. I think a lot of men forget that. Although maybe they are oblivious to it , some are not and it can be painful. Just saying......
> 
> 
> Intercultural relationships do attract attention. Nowadays, if a western man is with an Asian woman, she is presumed to be a prostitute or a mail order bride, by many. I'm not saying that's correct, I'm just saying it's a common perception.
> 
> I lived in London with my Mongolian g/f that I met in London, we were similar ages, both beautiful and smart (especially me )... But, still we got 'looks'. It wasn't a big deal for me, and because I was such a handsome man meself, probably not a big deal for her, but as the ages, sizes, looks gap widen, then the 'looks' become longer and more frequent.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Mongolian g/f during a 3 month tour of Europe we did. Very nice she was, intelligent, hard-working; put her brother and sister through uni, has her own property and a new car, all from her own hard work. Her parents had nothing, she got a scholarship to the top uni, then another scholarship to the UK for further studies. Never had a penny handed to her from anyone, worked several jobs while studying in London. Worked 7 days a week in Mongolia (still does) to get a good international job and make a success of her life. I haven't met many Thais with this drive...


BB,
In the US people do not even give it a second look anymore and haven't in years. Intercultural relationships/interracial marriages are extremely common. However if they happen to see an ugly as sin, fat, gimpy old guy with a young Asian girl it is probably a foregone conclusion how that relationship came about and why they are together. 

I was married to a Filipina for 20 years. Nobody even gave us a second glance. Most were always very curious how our daughters looked. I will say most Asian/Anglo mix daughters look very pretty. Both my daughters are very attractive and a nice mix of both of us.

----------


## Bettyboo

> if they happen to see an ugly as sin, fat, gimpy old guy with a young Asian girl


You bastard! It's true that I haven't aged well, but in my younger years...




> I was married to a Filipina for 20 years. Nobody even gave us a second glance. Most were always very curious how our daughters looked. I will say most Asian/Anglo mix daughters look very pretty. Both my daughters are very attractive and a nice mix of both of us.


That's good; maybe has something to do with the hispanic history, closeness, percentage of population, etc, and they can look very similar to Flipos?

I always thought that mine and Salma Heyeks children would be nice looking.  :Smile:

----------


## can123

> ^ some of us have been here a bit longer, and don't feel the need for points scoring or impressing newbies. 
> 
> I first came here 20+ years ago.
> 
> I first did business here 15+ years ago when I worked as an International Business Development Director.
> 
> I've lived here for the last 10+ years.
> 
> Many many posters on here have more experience of Thailand than me, but you're not one of them... We just to and fro with opinions that ebb and flow, mostly for fun, sometimes with some more indepth conversation, not often...


 
You are a complete knobhead and the probability is that you were well on the way to being a knobhead twenty years ago.

Your reference to prolonged periods of time does not reflect well on you. You have succeeded in proving that "one cannot educate pork", however long one spends trying to.

You have no idea of the depth of knowledge I possess. Clearly, I use it to better advantage than you do with yours.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I have been married to a Filipina for 21 years; she and my 12 year old twins are all dual citizens. When in the US, we have never gotten a second glance. But, as I said earlier, we are usually on the East or West coast - not sure what it would be like in the heartland. My nephews in UCLA have more Asians than non-Asians in their classes.

----------


## Travelmate

> ^
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> We Thai people, we love Thailand, Thailand number 1, Thai food number 1, Thai people kind people number 1...


This could be, only amongst your circle of Thais.

Is your Mongolian GF smart enough to actually allow you consent to splatter pics of her all over the World Wide Web?
It appears not. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ quite a few Thais I know say that America is VERY racist, they like the place, but felt that Thais were not liked by Americans. I'm talking about students who go on work and travel America - many come back with this viewpoint. 

I accept what you are saying as true, but I don't think it's the whole story.

^ & ^^^ try to get a life...

----------


## ltnt

> they are the norm, they are not exotic,


Good God Betty you've sprung a leak or something!  I hate to burst the bubble but there are plenty of exotic's in the LOS.  Some even intelligent, well traveled and hard working.  Perhaps the local talent in Bangkok is giving you a sense of irrational dementia?

Surely not having a Mongolian experience is my fault and after this discussion I will have to do research along this vein.  I would suspect the work ethic for Mongolians is much higher than that of the average middle class shit educated Thai.  Thai's have lost that desperation that drove them toward success.  Today's world for the average Thai is pretty good considering past history.

Having experienced Euro women, SA women and USA in the past, I really have come to the longer term conclusion that Asian women are the preferred model.  Highly underrated.  Even a dumb country girl is superior in character to that of western breeds IMO.

In the end Betty, I like them all.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I have to agree more with Betty on this point - I don't think Thais travel/transplant very well. I have known many Thai women in the US, and most of them rarely ventured outside their circle of Thai girlfriends and couldn't wait to get back to Thailand.

----------


## jizzybloke

Travelmate being a cnut again!

----------


## Stumpy

> My nephews in UCLA have more Asians than non-Asians in their classes.


Shiiit Davis, Us Anglos are a minority in California nowadays. Sadly however we do not get any of the benefits. Reversed discrimination... :rofl:  Where is my free pass Damn it??????

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> Compared to the greater majority of Aussie women she is tiny and looks years younger than her age. She dresses appropriately in my opinion and looked sweet and lovely and I was proud to have her on my arm while walking through the Mall.
> 
> 
> AT, What you wrote is a bit disturbing to me. It appears that you are very concerned about what people think of you and how you want to be perceived. What are you saying? 
> 
> Although you admit you are not a "sightly looking" guy imagine what she has to endure with stares, whispers and comments. I think a lot of men forget that. Although maybe they are oblivious to it , some are not and it can be painful. Just saying......


JPPR the only stares my wife gets are complimentary from guys who wish they were in my shoes.
In Adelaide we have thousands of Asian young women studying at our Universities plus many who have married Aussie guys. Unless the Asian lady dresses trashy she will be assessed in most cases no different to the Aussie girls.     
The point I was endeavouring to make was that in Thailand because we are farangs and can offer possibilities of a better life we will get more looks than in our own country from women. 
I am not an ugly bastard but I am also no longer in the younger age group so I do not feel inferior or embarrassed in any way.
No whispers,no stares observed although for sure the occasional Aussie senior woman will look at the disparity in age of most Aussie guys with their younger Asian wife and internally pass judgement.

----------


## Travelmate

Thanks for that Jizzy.

----------


## ltnt

> I lived with her in Mongolia for a year,


Interesting...in a yurt?  I doubt it since she is educated and more or less Hiso for a Mongo.  I think we all would be interested in your sharing your experience in Mongolia?  Any pic's would be nice.

Sorry Aussi Tigger, we've just stolen your post, but we've moved on to more interesting thoughts on men/women/yurts and Mongolian experiences.  Not a lot of edibles to be found in Mongolia according to the Discovery Channel?  All things eventually end up around food in one way or another here.  Somtamslaps most favorite topic I dare say.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^^In six years or so, when the twins are ready for college, any thoughts I may have once had of a tuition break for minority students will have gone out the window, unless their half-Caucasian part will get them a 'minority' break - which I doubt.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Good God Betty you've sprung a leak or something! I hate to burst the bubble but there are plenty of exotic's in the LOS. Some even intelligent, well traveled and hard working. Perhaps the local talent in Bangkok is giving you a sense of irrational dementia?


Exotic, to me, means something different, far away, unreachable... The fact that I live amongst them and know their ways, means that they are no longer exotic to me. The first time I came here, I went to Samui and fell fro a very exotic woman... ahhhhh, the memories... But, she wouldn't be exotic to me anymore. Maybe a nice tall blonde with blue eyes and big baps would be exotic nowadays!




> Surely not having a Mongolian experience is my fault and after this discussion I will have to do research along this vein. I would suspect the work ethic for Mongolians is much higher than that of the average middle class shit educated Thai. Thai's have lost that desperation that drove them toward success. Today's world for the average Thai is pretty good considering past history.


History and culture, yes. Mongolians are still nomadic herders and it's a very tough life where the temperature goes between -50 to 35+, they are tough people, but generous and genuine. Thais are very different.

Goto Mongolia - you won't regret it. Take in the Nadam festival, see a bot of culture, go to a few bars and clubs. Take care, the men are not to be upset...




> Having experienced Euro women, SA women and USA in the past, I really have come to the longer term conclusion that Asian women are the preferred model. Highly underrated. Even a dumb country girl is superior in character to that of western breeds IMO.


I like Japanese and Monglian women best, as Asians go. But Czechs, Slovaks, Romanians, Hungarians, Estonians, Lithuanians, Latvians, etc, are physically soooooooo much more attractive, to me. 




> In the end Betty, I like them all.


& there, finally, we are in agreement (excluding Thais...  :Smile:  )

----------


## ltnt

> ^I have to agree more with Betty on this point - I don't think Thais travel/transplant very well. I have known many Thai women in the US, and most of them rarely ventured outside their circle of Thai girlfriends and couldn't wait to get back to Thailand.


What Thai lady wouldn't want to get back to LOS after experiencing the average numb nut Americans pick up line.

----------


## ltnt

> I like Japanese and Monglian women best, as Asians go. But Czechs, Slovaks, Romanians, Hungarians, Estonians, Lithuanians, Latvians, etc, are physically soooooooo much more attractive, to me.


Boo you certainly do troll the low end of the DNA world.

----------


## ltnt

> go to a few bars and clubs


Don't do bars and clubs.  BTW, don't do men either so consider myself safe from Mogo men.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ many bars and clubs. Ulaan Bataar is really developing now. I'm glad i went before it was too developed, still had the old Russian/Mongolian feel/architecture, etc.




> Travelmate being a cnut again!


He knows no other way.




> Interesting...in a yurt?


That's a Russian word; they don't like you using it! A ger, they'd say, and no I didn't live in one, stayed in one for a couple of days - beautiful scenery in Mongolia.




> I doubt it since she is educated and more or less Hiso for a Mongo.


Her mum and dad were working class/middle class, but didn't have much; they couldn't afford to pay for the uni fees her brother and sister, so she got them an apartment, paid their fees and gave them money to live. She certainly wasn't high-so, she made the family a success, the mother and father just got by really.

In Amsterdam:



Ulaan Bataar:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^^Most of them had already given the correct answer to the classic pick-up line, "What's your bar fine?", and that is how they got to the US in the first place.

----------


## ltnt

> Maybe a nice tall blonde with blue eyes and big baps would be exotic nowadays!


Romanian Gypsy no doubt?  It just keeps getting worse Betty.  I see stunner's daily here.  Mostly Kateoy's but nevertheless stunning!!!  It might help if you actually leave your bedroom confines and this web site?

----------


## Bettyboo

> I see stunner's daily here. Mostly Kateoy's but nevertheless stunning!!!


We are clearly very different people with very different interests...

Enjoy your stunners!

----------


## ltnt

Davis, now they weren't to be confused with those PI types that take your money and then do a "Star fish," on you were they? Com'on you have to do better than that when referring to these gentle exotic Thai ladies.  Never met one I didn't like, but then I haven't met them all yet...

----------


## ltnt

[QUOTE="Bettyboo"]clearly very different people with very different interests... 

[/QUOTE

Not so different, just like to question and learn.  I think the Mongolian experience is on my list of things to do now.  Thanks.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Wasn't intending to be nasty, but most of them quickly discovered that the streets of America weren't paved with gold, and that you had to work two jobs just to pay the bills. And couldn't wait to get home. Different than Filipinas, who will put up with just about anything to avoid going home. Other than my wife, who would rather live here than in the US.

----------


## ltnt

> I like a bit of debate. spurs thought from both parties.


Like a female pit bull?

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> I like a bit of debate. spurs thought from both parties.
> 
> 
> Like a female pit bull?


Absolutely. I could not imagine having a lazy Bassett hound

----------


## ltnt

Davis, Philippines are very practical.  Almost brainwashed when it comes to America.  Must be the MacArthur effect?  I used to run with a Fillipino friend in Oakland who's sister was Miss Bay Area Fillipina.  We use to peek at her dressing through the curtains to her area.  Very nice, perv's that we were at 15.

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JPPR2
> ...


Great! As long as we know what our needs and wants really are.  Must be the ears JP?

----------


## Notnow

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> 
>  I'm trying not to be...... what was that word Somtam used......... ???? Means crude anyway, 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the word 'gauche'?


Could it be tiloong? Thai word.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^^Yep. We're the country Flips love to hate.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> ...


Fair enough.....Just came across strange.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ltnt
> ...


Pit bulls have ears...?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> but most of them quickly discovered that the streets of America weren't paved with gold, and that you had to work two jobs just to pay the bills. And couldn't wait to get home. Different than Filipinas, who will put up with just about anything to avoid going home. Other than my wife, who would rather live here than in the US.


Amen Davis. That is the truth 100%. Phil's, Viet and Chinese will live in a small house with 20 people, sleep on floors/cots to stay in America. Most find out like you said America is not the golden nugget. They strap12 hrs a day at 2 jobs just to survive, I have personally witnessed it. 

The few Thai's I met did not stay long at all, in fact most Thai's I know do not like the US for a host of reasons.

----------


## the Orinoco

> I looked up pictures of her too. I used to shag an English bird who looked very similar (in Thailand funnily enough...), but only when I was pissed because it was pointless trying to have a conversation with her when you were sobre...
> 
> I've seen far better around than this; she reeks of everything that's bad about current British culture...





Did it take you long to find the worst picture of Pixie lott you could possibly find??


LMFPO

----------


## hillbilly

When I was in the US Army one of my goals was to have a relationship with as many ladies from different countries as I could handle.

What did I learn?

There all about the same. Some are shaped a little bit different than others, but they are still ladies. Thais' are no different.

I love my Thai wife, but she is still a woman.

Luckily, as a man I have no faults... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, we are fortunate in that regard.  :Smile: 




> Did it take you long to find the worst picture of Pixie lott you could possibly find??


Mate, I'm a very averaging bloke... but, and I'm been honest here, I've shagged many better looking birds than that (met in London clubs, at work, dates through friends etc), and had better looking g/fs too. I don't really see what there is to get excited about...

----------


## liveinlos

All these hot, lovely ladies mentioned and not one photo?

----------


## Bettyboo

> All these hot, lovely ladies mentioned and not one photo?


Untrue.

I posted 2, although probably not the type of photos you were thinking of...



Fuk! Is that Mr Slaps name I see reading this thread? It's all about top turn very gay...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> She is naturally stunning.





> Fact.




Naturally stunning...

I traveled first class to LA next to Bo Derek once. When she woke up in the morning, she looked perfect; she is naturally stunning. Let me show you what 'naturally stunning' looks like (at 54!):



And younger:



That is naturally stunning...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ if you've read my posts then you'd realise that I find women beautiful. Actually, I prefer a beautiful English woman to a Thai woman. Pixie is average, most of my long term g/fs have been better looking... (and I'm a very average Joe...).

When you see a woman such as Bo Derek, close up, then you can talk about stunning natural beauty.

----------


## DroversDog

> The only thing is of course walking about with a Thai woman on your arm everyone thinks you got her from a knocking shop, especially if your an ugly gimp.
> 
> Women are good and bad the world over.. plenty of western women that are far more fun than your average Thai.
> 
> Depends how you look at it, beauty is only skin deep and most Thai woman are thick as shit under the surface, I'd rather have a decent looking Western chick that's got a brain and isn't just a drain on the finances for the sake of a fuck.


Sounds like you prefer blokes  :Smile:

----------


## IceSpike

The Women from East Russia are not considered Western and are Hot as Hell!

----------


## IceSpike

> When I was in the US Army one of my goals was to have a relationship with as many ladies from different countries as I could handle. What did I learn?


YMCA!

Should have joined the Navy.

----------


## Stumpy

Raquel Welch is naturally stunning. Same with Dana Delaney. they looked very good through all their years and still do.

Of course I could not afford the pen that signs their checks but they are nice to look at.

Funny though, if your values are simply how a women looks then you are in for a disappointing life. Albeit looks attract, the person might be the "Ugliest" person on the planet. I have met a few of those "Stunners".

----------


## the Orinoco

Consider yourself all pwned.  Have a nice day.

----------


## livelife

> ^ I must admit that I have zero liking for American women; shagged a couple, not really worth the effort (attractive international media sorts), and had one g/f who was of the darker skinned variety from the south, a singer - she was really nice.
> 
> As Davis is a Flipo man, I thought I'd add that I rate Flipos and Indos over Thais...
> 
> There are very VERY few stunning Thai women, imo. But, walking around Bkk, etc, the percentage of nice enough Thai women is quite high. Intellectually, they are, let's be kind, and say different...
> 
> I'd say that a good western woman is very much superior to a Thai woman. I've had g/fs from England, Denmark, Romania and Italy who were great. I've also had a very nice Mongolian g/f. All were sexy, intelligent and interesting.
> 
> I know some intelligent and attractive Thai women (great figures, pretty, PhDs, travelled, etc), but they are always 'Thai' and that's a massive problem. 
> ...


I have to agree with alot of this.

In terms of interesting, western women are far superior. So I was wrong when I said that Thai women beat Western women at most things aside from attractiveness.

----------


## the Orinoco

Funny how the few American women Betty has "shagged" have been "International media sorts" and "Singers"


The question is "Has he ever been with an average women with an average job and education"  Because so far they have all been stunning international superstars with hundreds of masters degrees.  

 :rofl:

----------


## armstrong

I am of the Asian Persuasion.   It's just what I like.  Not that I can't get fit Western girls (although I can't) or that I am ugly (although I am),  I just like the Asian look, Thai, Jap, Flip.  Maybe I've got a thing about funny looking eyes... eye dunno.  (see what I did there?).

same age as my wife, and although I do constantly challenge it... I'm the bitch...  she does let me win sometimes though...    :Smile: 

It is weird how I went from being an ugly fucker to handsome on the plane over here though...

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> ^
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> We Thai people, we love Thailand, Thailand number 1, Thai food number 1, Thai people kind people number 1...


I will have to check my wifes Thai birth certificate again then as she must be from another country.
She adjusts to where ever we go,loves thai food but eats basically what is offered,never bitches re travelling,never berates other places,mixes well with my Aussie friends wives,in fact they think she is wonderful,is comfortable where ever we go together.
Maybe after screwing up a few times pre meeting her I finally struck the jackpot.As the saying goes would not change her for all the tea in china.
I married two filipinas previously and brought them to Australia where they instantly sought out the Filipino groups and isolated themselves from Aussies.My wife has a couple of thai friends here when we actually visit Australia but is equally as comfortable with any Australian female she meets.
Good and bad in all races,like discussing politics,football or religion all entitled to their own opinion.

----------


## jizzybloke

> LMFPO


What does LMFPO mean??

----------


## Zone

[quote=Neo;

Women are good and bad the world over.. plenty of western women that are far more fun than your average Thai.

Depends how you look at it, beauty is only skin deep and most Thai woman are thick as shit under the surface, I'd rather have a decent looking Western chick that's got a brain and isn't just a drain on the finances for the sake of a fuck.[/quote]

I AGREE...,,, but,, If you are over fifty five and have the hots for 30yr olds....??

----------


## the Orinoco

> Originally Posted by peripheral vision
> 
> LMFPO
> 
> 
> What does LMFPO mean??




Laughing my fucking pants off.....good innit?  And pants as in kegs, not trousers like them friendly fire civilian killers call them.

----------


## the Orinoco

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> We Thai people, we love Thailand, Thailand number 1, Thai food number 1, Thai people kind people number 1...
> 
> ...




You married 2 flippers, brought them to Oz and now you're on a Thai?  Bloody hell mate, you need to calm down a bit.  You're running around like a headless chicken marrying Asians.

----------


## baby maker

> ...It is weird how I went from being an ugly fucker to handsome on the plane over here though...


 

_...must be the air....__happens to a lot of guys...it seems.._

----------


## ltnt

> The few Thai's I met did not stay long at all,


In case you haven't noticed, the three largest concentrations of Thai's live in :

1. Bangkok
2. Chiang Mai
3. L.A. California

I wouldn't exactly call that fleeing Thai's from the USA.

----------


## Cujo

> Consider yourself all pwned.  Have a nice day.


Wanker.
And learn to spell.

----------


## DrAndy

> You are a complete knobhead and the probability is that you were well on the way to being a knobhead twenty years ago.





> You have no idea of the depth of knowledge I possess


well, that was an excellent example

this thread seems to be populated with ancient men who have a hatred for western women, probably because they made some bad choices years ago

Women all over the world are pretty much the same, want the same things and need the same things

they obviously look different due to racial characteristics but don't let that fool you

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by liveinlos
> 
> All these hot, lovely ladies mentioned and not one photo?
> 
> 
> Untrue.
> 
> I posted 2, although probably not the type of photos you were thinking of...


 
that blokes tie is very erect

----------


## DrAndy

> I love my Thai wife, but she is still a woman.


great post Hilly, very insightful

----------


## Loy Toy

> In case you haven't noticed, the three largest concentrations of Thai's live in


Up country/ rural and away from the major cities.

You are confusing the true blood Thais ............... 



> 1. Bangkok
> 2. Chiang Mai
> 3. L.A. California


.............with the Chinese Thais who can afford to live in the big cities, travel and or relocate.

----------


## Stumpy

> this thread seems to be populated with ancient men who have a hatred for western women, probably because they made some bad choices years ago
> 
> Women all over the world are pretty much the same, want the same things and need the same things
> 
> they obviously look different due to racial characteristics but don't let that fool you


Absolutely true. I actually do not hate western women and am far from ancient. I do not care for their values and their relentless expectations. But that's the price you pay for living in a country where nothing else matters but what you look like, the material shit you own, your level of education, the career position you have and where you sit in the food chain. 

But in the end, Women are women i do not care what country, race, nationality. Its actually quite funny, I realize I really do not like women much, I tolerate them. Its a sort of symbiotic need we all have. I think woman love the challenge of changing a man and controlling him and men somehow convince themselves they are winning the relationship game. It is a combative life we all live.

I came here single to relax, enjoy life, eat great food, get off the "Hamster wheel" and learn how to be happy living with less material stuff. Really nothing more then that. I absolutely did not want to marry, have more kids and never ever thought for one minute all the answers were here in Thailand. Its always going to be what you make it. As my dad says, "Life with a woman is like living in a frying pan, she knows when to turn the heat up and burn the shit out of you" My parents have been married 54 years and he says he has the scars to prove it.  :Smile:

----------


## grasshopper

[QUOTE=JJPR My parents have been married 54 years and he says he has the scars to prove it.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]
I'd be asking for a Royal pardon, if I were him. He's served his time and that's a fact.

----------


## Loy Toy

> As my dad says, "Life with a woman is like living in a frying pan, she knows when to turn the heat up and burn the shit out of you" My parents have been married 54 years and he says he has the scars to prove it.


Your Dad's a wise honest man JP. 

It's a pity that others here don't have the balls to admit it.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The balls to admit what? That they have scars? Kind of lost me on this one, LT.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> The only thing is of course walking about with a Thai woman on your arm everyone thinks you got her from a knocking shop, especially if your an ugly gimp.
> 
> Women are good and bad the world over.. plenty of western women that are far more fun than your average Thai.
> 
> Depends how you look at it, beauty is only skin deep and most Thai woman are thick as shit under the surface, I'd rather have a decent looking Western chick that's got a brain and isn't just a drain on the finances for the sake of a fuck.


You've got that right Neo. Beauty is skin deep, but bitch goes to the bone. That's been my experience with western women. Everyone I have been with thinks they are the only one with a pu$$y and for me to get it, I must jump  :cmn: through her hoops what ever she determines them to be. Before I would put up with a western womans, or any womans for that matter, shit again, I would rather shag a goat.

----------


## Loy Toy

> The balls to admit what? That they have scars? Kind of lost me on this one, LT.


Woman are woman no matter where they come from.

They can turn the heat up when they feel the inclination and mostly they will do so when they have a proper reason.

Blokes will whinge and wine about their woman (Thai or farang) but they will never admit that the cause of the problem with that woman is a result of their own actions.

Most woman when taken care of and treated with a little respect will not create a problem, its not in their genes.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I think Asian/Thai women are more deceitful. Not being honest/truthfull is an accepted part of life.


I've met VERY FEW women that has been honest/truthful.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Thanks for the clarification. I guess I can only go by my own experience. I was married to an American for nine years, and every day of it was horrible. I have been married to a Filipina for twenty-one years, and every day of it has been good. And, before anyone goes with the 'subservient Asian' garbage, my wife is educated and multi-talented - hardly subservient. She is just a happy person, unlike the first wife who was, to paraphrase Ralph above, a bitch to the bone.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I was married to an American for nine years, and every day of it was horrible





> And, before anyone goes with the 'subservient Asian' garbage, my wife is educated and multi-talented



Sounds like you were the subservient one mate

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by livelife
> 
> Western women are a little harder to deal with. Alot harder.
> 
> 
> Indeed. Asian women never put a foot wrong...


Is that so?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^How so?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

9 years and every day was misery ?

You must have had some good times

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^There were, but as time passed, it got worse and worse. I stayed because I was working/living overseas almost the entire nine years, and didn't want to break my job by going back to the US for a divorce. Couldn't get one anywhere I was living that would stand up in a US court. Finally got one in Bangkok. The marriage was just a mistake, on both of our parts.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I wasted 20 years with some English girl and her obese interfering battleaxe of a Mother, who she would never tell to fuck off.

I finally did a few years back,with great gusto, which was the final nail in the coffin of that relationship  :Smile: 

As the years went by, she became just like her bitter old Mom

----------


## stailmanki

My 5 Bahts worth : I see generalisations on here about western women , probably written by guys who have had a broken marriage or other bad experience. When I first went to Asia back in the 80s I was 23 years old & my girlfriend was 23/25 years old ,  now I'm in my 50s & she is still 25 years old, ,yay ! must be all those creams and anti aging stuff she uses.I travel through Australia every second month on my way back to Thailand and see the Aussie sheilas mostly as domineering, loud mouthed & fat (why are the guys that hang out with these girls always skinny ?)

I never had much experience with white girls , they seem exotic and scary to me now, if I was married to one maybe I would be skinny too. I know from talking to my Aussie work mates that if I was married to one I would not get B.J.s before breakfast & neither would the toothpaste be applied to my brush, ready for me to perform the mornings ablutions. 

Quote = Bettyboo _:"__Intercultural relationships do attract attention. Nowadays, if a western man is with an Asian woman, she is presumed to be a prostitute or a mail order bride, by many. I'm not saying that's correct, I'm just saying it's a common perception"_

The above pisses me off in the better hotels in BKK where I sometimes spend a night or two, daggers from the white whale women &  knowing looks from the hen pecked husbands.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> daggers from the white whale women & knowing looks from the hen pecked husbands


I always turn that into a positive and give a big cheesy grin :Smile:

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Originally Posted by Aussie Tigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> ...


Always lived by the creed of try try and try again,no point lamenting and crying in your soup over errors.I remind myself that without the past experiences I would not be in the place I am today which in my opinion is bliss.
Life to short to give up just because we error along the way.
Paid for my errors,moved on and found happiness,could not care less how some may judge me on how I have arrived at this point of my life.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I know, who wants to bang their own sister?


If you ever come to the UK Al  I'll take you for a trip around Suffolk

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Some will call them Failed Relationships AT. i wouldn't, some relationships aren't destined to last

Look at this guy

My six-times-a-day sex with 52st woman | The Sun |Features


My six-times-a-day 
sex with 52st woman
Ex-hubby tells of joy after being 
reunited with world's fattest female

New start ... Pauline Potter put on 20st after her divorce
What Pauline eats in a day
Breakfast: 4-5 servings of Fruit Loops cereal, buttered toast.

Snack: A box of crackers with creamy peanut butter spread, half carton of Oreos with large glass of milk and half a watermelon.

Lunch: Frozen burrito (in bedroom with fridge and microwave next to bed). Or (with son) Big Mac, ten pieces of chicken nuggets, large fries and a drink.

Afternoon snack: Bag of tortilla chips and queso cheese, pint of coffee-flavoured ice cream.

Dinner: Two to three helpings of spaghetti and meatballs and bag of French bread.

Dessert: (In front of computer) cookies, cake, liquorice, sweets and another pint of ice cream.




This world record is off the scales
FATTEST woman reached 50 stone but who will unify Earth's three biggest titles?
Passage to India puts profit before our jobs Obese sisters made me slim 9st diet left me with skin apron

Owner Roman Abramovich faces £20m bill to axe Andre Villas-Boas
Kitty bares all
Lewis Hamilton and Nicole Scherzinger’s sad hug in an LA car park
My six-times-a-day sex with 52st woman
Topless shoot is a rare sighting
By ASHLEY VAN SIPMA
Published: Today
 Add a comment (7)


WEIGHING a gut-busting 52st, Pauline Potter had given up hope that she would ever find love.
After getting divorced three years ago, she gorged away and gained a whopping 20st.

Pauline, 47, became so fat that she was unable to move. Her son Dillon, 19 — who is four stone overweight himself at 18st — became her carer, doing everything from cooking meals to bathing his mum.

But when she won the Guinness World Record as the heaviest woman on the planet earlier this year, ex-husband Alex could not resist her and they have rekindled their romance.

Alex, 46, just 10st, said: "She can't walk, dress herself or even go to the toilet on her own — but I'm desperate to be her lover and caretaker again.

"Plus I miss our sex life. Pauline could be 70st and we'd still have sex every single day because it's that good.

"It was the biggest mistake of my life letting Pauline go and it's taken her gaining weight and becoming the world's heaviest woman to realise how much I still love her."

Bedroom

He is certainly not disappointed in the bedroom. He added: "Despite what some may think, Pauline is great in bed. She's better than any other woman I've ever slept with.

"Within the first day of being back together we had sex six times in 24 hours.

"Even though one of Pauline's legs weighs more than I do, we're able to position her body to make sex enjoyable for both of us.

"It's really dangerous for us to have sex because at any moment the bed could collapse and one or both of us could be seriously injured or even killed from the impact."

Pauline, who admits Alex does most of the work in the bedroom, said: "It also helps that I did gymnastics until I was 12 so I'm very limber."

Although they had spoken on the phone occasionally since their divorce, Alex was totally unaware of her massive weight gain until she made headlines for her Guinness World Record title earlier this year.

They rekindled their romance on holiday in Los Angeles last month.

Pauline said: "Most women think losing weight is the way to get their ex's attention — but for me it was just the opposite.

"Becoming the heaviest woman in the world is what made him fall in love with me all over again and we're now working on getting our relationship back on track."

The couple met in 2002, when Alex sent an email to the wrong address and it ended up in her inbox.


In love ... Pauline Potter with Alex today
After exchanging emails for several weeks, they bonded over both being single parents and love was obviously on the cards.

But Pauline was worried she would be rejected when Alex found out how heavy she was — then 32st.

She said: "After I emailed my picture and told Alex how much I weighed, I switched off the computer, thinking I'd never hear from him again.

"But three hours later I received an email from him saying he thought I was beautiful and it didn't matter to him how much I weighed. I fell head over heels in love and we were engaged a year later."

After tying the knot in 2005 Pauline and Dillon moved to Phoenix, Arizona, to live with Alex and his son Sherman, who is now 21. But Pauline said: "From day one Sherman and I didn't get along."


Support ... Pauline with her 19-year-old son Dillon who helps her get dressed
It got so bad that in 2008 Pauline filed for divorce and moved back to Sacramento, California, with Dillon.

She said: "It was the biggest regret of my life walking out on my family. Sherman and I have since made up."

Alex moved on with his life and dated other women — while Pauline spent her time comfort eating.

From Big Macs and milkshakes to biscuits and cake, she just could not stop scoffing.

She said: "After we broke up I was all alone in my house and I started constantly gorging on food all day long."


Big day ... Pauline and Alex at their wedding in 2005
She gets through a mountain of food, consuming around 10,000 calories every day. The recommended daily amount for the average woman is 2,000 calories.

But now she is terrified that she will eat herself to death. At 52st she is confined to her electric hospital bed until Dillon helps her out each morning and gets her dressed.

She is unable to walk more than a few steps. Pauline, who gets $850 (£540) a month in disability benefits, said: "Over the years I was starting to notice my clothes were fitting a little more snug but since everything I wear is either spandex or elastic, it didn't make that much difference.

"But the turning point was when I had to ask Dillon to help me get dressed. While I can usually put on my own bra and underwear, I now need him to pull everything up on to my body because I can't reach my arms behind myself.

"It also takes me an hour to shower because I have to reach my hose under each and every fat fold. Even though I have a stool that I sit on, it's exhausting."

She claims she contacted Guinness World Records because she wanted to tell her story. She said: "I figured I needed to publicly humiliate myself in order to help myself.

"I've since been contacted by doctors and weight-loss specialists around the world looking to help me get started on this journey."

But she has also faced a lot of criticism. She said: "I'm too passive ever to say anything back but I've had people take pictures from their car and yell names across the street.

"People think just because you're fat you don't have feelings. But I'm trying to work on my weight problem and I go to the pool three times a week to exercise.



"It's the most humiliating thing in the world to be surrounded by other young girls in their bikinis when I need to be lifted by a crane into the water.

"I'm looking forward to losing weight and having Alex there to help me.

"My goal is to lose 200lb (14st 4lb) plus and have weight-loss surgery so I can be mobile again and not rely on anyone for help.

"It's always been our dream to have a little girl — but given my age and my weight we need to start trying soon if it's ever going to happen."

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> I know, who wants to bang their own sister?
> 
> 
> If you ever come to the UK Al  I'll take you for a trip around Suffolk


ha ha are they as bad as they are in Norfolk, or deepest darkest Yorks??

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> I know, who wants to bang their own sister?
> 
> 
> If you ever come to the UK Al  I'll take you for a trip around Suffolk



I don't think Al's into dogging mate, hmmm.... Then again    :Smile: 

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...Py09zOXRrTXrIi

----------


## alwarner

You're right I'm not.  My cock is small enough without flopping it out in cold car parks and woods in midwinter in the UK thanks very much.

----------


## ltnt

> ............with the Chinese Thais who can afford to live in the big cities, travel and or relocate.


LT, what?  where's that one come from.  Really you got to quit the steroids.

----------


## ltnt

Hey Sabai-Sabai do you think post number 147 was long enough?  I am a simple man among men, but posts that go beyond three normal para.'s get booted to the curb in my house.  Commonly called a "bullshit alert."

----------


## Loy Toy

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> ............with the Chinese Thais who can afford to live in the big cities, travel and or relocate.
> 
> 
> LT, what?  where's that one come from.  Really you got to quit the steroids.


What is it you don't understand mate?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^^ You are right and it was a load of shit  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> ...


The lack of logic..."only Chinese Thai's bla bla bla..."

----------


## ltnt

> ^^ You are right and it was a load of shit


Sometimes we forget who's attention span we're dealing with here...what's that? :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

L.Toy, BTW I ain't a "Mate."  In America those who refer to themselves as "Mate's." engage in buggery.  Never understood that term used as in "friend."  Perhaps to many days at sea for most English sailors.  Hey, lets go mate!

----------


## Loy Toy

> The lack of logic..."only Chinese Thai's bla bla bla..."


Oh, so you disregard the Thais that live up-country and those that voted for the new government in a concentrated comprehensive landslide?.

By the way, have you had a lot of dealings with the Chinese Thais?

----------


## ltnt

> Originally Posted by ltnt
> 
> The lack of logic..."only Chinese Thai's bla bla bla..."
> 
> 
> Oh, so you disregard the Thais that live up-country and those that voted for the new government in a concentrated comprehensive landslide?.
> 
> By the way, have you had a lot of dealings with the Chinese Thais?


No politics here.  The paragraph quote was pertaining to populations of Thai's outside Thailand, not their ethnicity.  Get it Loy toy? 

 BTW, Chinese Thai's are found everywhere in Thailand.  Wonder why?  Oh yea, they were among the first to migrate towards Thailand over a thousand years ago.  

Its not like they're a new found breed.  Are Issan Thai's less Chinese and more Lao or Cambo?  Cultural Anthropology 101?  Hog wash! :mid:

----------


## Loy Toy

> No politics here. The paragraph quote was pertaining to populations of Thai's outside Thailand, not their ethnicity. Get it Loy toy?


So you didn't quote this either?


*In case you haven't noticed, the three largest concentrations of Thai's live in :

1. Bangkok
2. Chiang Mai
3. L.A. California
*

Yep I agree.........



> Hog wash!

----------


## drawp

well I am not some balding pensioner.. balding.. maybe (Hey... I shave my head!), but I'm 26 and live in Asia.  

Every time I return back to the states I sort of do the same thing.  It's ridiculous how many heffers there are for one, but the second thing is just how many girls just aren't attractive.  My friends always joke with me that I've just caught yellow fever.. while it may be slightly true.. no matter how little fever I have I will not be fornicating with a heffer close to 100kilos

----------


## gudtymchuk

I'm with a Thai girl because I live in Thailand. I live in Thailand because it's cheaper to live here than in the States, the weather is better and the golf is cheap. The fact that I can have a slim, attractive live in g/f who happens to be 21 years younger is an added bonus. But if I could find another place on the planet with all the above and the natives were a little more civilized I would be there in a heart beat.........

----------


## porkhunt

great post aussie,i worked with a bloke,came home from work,she's gone,he never saw it coming,same as me in a way,his shrink said woman think 10 years ahead,men think about the next day.myself,i class myself in brad pitt level,but i had mostly gang bangs as a kid,my mrs of 24yrs was nothin special to  look at but i loved her after she left me,but in los im god whatever way you go

----------


## porkhunt

i was led to beleive macs had a great training programe,some people have started at bottom and owned franchises,depends if your that way inclind i suppose

----------


## jizzybloke

> I am the real deal. I am peripheral vision


yeah quite

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I reckon the sad fuk is Neo

----------


## Cujo

j just fuckin love TD,

----------


## porkhunt

u just fukin DD

----------


## nigelandjan

> However if they happen to see an ugly as sin, fat, gimpy old guy with a young Asian girl it is probably a foregone conclusion how that relationship came about and why they are together.


           Thats it ,,,,,, just cancelled the Florida trip !

----------


## Seekingasylum

Speaking as one who has rarely had that much difficulty in attracting women from any continent I may choose to bestride I have to say that caucasian, Australian women do seem quite unattractive. 

I suppose it stems from the gene pool cluttered up with lumpy Brits, hirsute dumpy Greeks and potato faced central Europeans but why do they all sport arses the size of Gibraltar when they hit 30ish? Perhaps it's the sun's debillitating rays but their features also seem to coarsen quite remarkably as they wither away and many begin to look more like men.

I note the OP has returned to Adelaide. This is of course the mecca for Aussie poofterdom and I wonder if the general ugliness of their womenfolk may have had a part to play in this aberration?

Must be bit of a bummer when the iconic koala bear is more appealing than one's average sheila.

----------


## misskit

Maybe it's just life in the West making people unattractive. I mean men and women. It's not just Caucasians but Blacks, Hispanics, and Asians as well. Everyone is huge. 

I met a woman in a restaurant the other day who was speaking Spanish. That and the size of her ass made me think she was Mexican. Oh, but no, she was from Surabaya, Indonesia.

Men of various ethnic communities don't want to marry women of the same community if those women were born in the USA or have lived here a long time. They complain about how Westernized the women are. They send out for brides from the homeland.

Funny enough, from what I am hearing, they go through all the same problems with sick buffalos and family greed as Western men. Also, it is common for the brides who get here to leave as soon as they meet a more suitable mate or find a decent job.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

> Maybe it's just life in the West making people unattractive. I mean men and women. It's not just Caucasians but Blacks, Hispanics, and Asians as well. Everyone is huge. 
> 
> I met a woman in a restaurant the other day who was speaking Spanish. That and the size of her ass made me think she was Mexican. Oh, but no, she was from Surabaya, Indonesia.
> 
> Men of various ethnic communities don't want to marry women of the same community if those women were born in the USA or have lived here a long time. They complain about how Westernized the women are. They send out for brides from the homeland.
> 
> Funny enough, from what I am hearing, they go through all the same problems with sick buffalos and family greed as Western men. Also, it is common for the brides who get here to leave as soon as they meet a more suitable mate or find a decent job.


Spot on Misskit.I tried to green you but must have appreciated one of your previous posts.

----------


## nigelandjan

> they go through all the same problems with sick buffalos


  Talking about sick buffalos just look at this bunter going for it !

----------


## nigelandjan

^ fat bastard's even squashed me writing !   move over heffer !!!!! mooooooooooooooooo

----------


## ltnt

Disturbed to say the least.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Must have my say here re Australian so called women. Most of the women here start at an early age and continue to expand to enormous sizes, bloody discusting. Dont they look in a mirror and see this great blubber whale looking back at them. Often, they have an OK fit looking boy friend.
An Australian foot ball personality wrote,,,"Over weight (fat) women have no respect for them seleves or their parteners",,,The joke is, they do not have to be like that, it's because they eat  SH-1-T  food and are lazy. 
My Thai wife thought she had a kilo to much weight, ( she has'nt ) she goe's to a gym, that's in between working at times 60 hrs a week. 
 Now that i've said that, on my first visit to Thailand some 10 years ago, it was hard to find over weight women, but over the last couple of years, there are quite a few starting to emerge. The influence of western type food out lets could be the cause.

----------


## ltnt

Wow!  Betty you opened the door and look what trash comes in?  Must be a reject from the BKK school of fine thought and expression located just across from soi nothing...please keep your relatives in their cages.

----------


## livelife

> well I am not some balding pensioner.. balding.. maybe (Hey... I shave my head!), but I'm 26 and live in Asia. 
> 
> Every time I return back to the states I sort of do the same thing. It's ridiculous how many heffers there are for one, but the second thing is just how many girls just aren't attractive. My friends always joke with me that I've just caught yellow fever.. while it may be slightly true.. no matter how little fever I have I will not be fornicating with a heffer close to 100kilos


This is true. In Thailand, there are very few  "bad" ones. Alot of solid looking women with a few sexy ones. In the West, a few smoking hot women, and im talking about real women, not girls. Thai women are more like girls. They will be like 35 years old with winnie the pooh lunch boxes and snoopy pillow cases. I know different culture but still a little strange. But yeah back to my point, for every 1 smoking hot chick, there are about 100 disgusting ones in the West, cant say that about Thailand.

----------


## Bettyboo

I shagged a couple of sisters from the Cook Islands once; I met them in a Cairns nightclub that turned into a big bubble bath (in my defense I was absolutely paralytic, I stated getting off with one, went for a piss, came back then started getting off with the other one, I didn't realize til the first one came back that I was with the 'wrong' woman - they found it funny...), I went back to their hovel and I didn't stay til morning; even in an extreme state of wankerdness, I still knew to get out of there before morning ...

----------


## Fabian

> ...and of course my wife to once again find that what is on offer here is much more expensive an the range no where near as comprehensive as in Thailand in regard to clothing.


Surprising, my wife find the opposite to be true.

----------


## Crepitus

> I shagged a couple of sisters from the Cook Islands once; I met them in a Cairns nightclub that turned into a big bubble bath (in my defense I was absolutely paralytic, I stated getting off with one, went for a piss, came back then started getting off with the other one, I didn't realize til the first one came back that I was with the 'wrong' woman - they found it funny...), I went back to their hovel and I didn't stay til morning; even in an extreme state of wankerdness, I still knew to get out of there before morning ...


...god invented beer so even the ugly ones get a chance at closing time...!!!
...never found a decent nightclub in Cairns..best party ever went to there was at the flying doctor base.....great party..
....anyways went to Perth a couple of years back on a visa run.....walking around half drunk on VB and smiled at a few Asian beauties and got the look of _death_ in return ...only nice old ladies smiled back...bit of a worry really...
That was then Thailand is now....well atleast for the oldies..

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by misskit
> 
> they go through all the same problems with sick buffalos
> 
> 
>   Talking about sick buffalos just look at this bunter going for it !


You have to get over it n&J, she's moved on in her life, you should throw that photo away.

You would never have met Jan, would you?

----------


## nigelandjan

^ miss a bit of the ol slap n tickle OO ,,,,,,,,,'''''  5555  not .

You wouldnt wanna stand next to the geyser who tops n tails that munta in the bog ,,,,,, '''''''  '  Christ he must be hung like a donkey to even tickle he pubes  yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk !!!!1

----------


## Mozzbie47

Orinoco, You are correct, some Auzzie ladies are excellent, what l said was MOST, are well over weight, and thats a sad fact my man.

----------


## ossierob

Some good readin and some shit.....my thoughts are that in many many ways members of the female gender are all sisters....

----------


## Cujo

It's not only Western man and Asian women, 



> *Doug Hutchison, 51, Marries 16 Year Old!*
> 
> Posted by: Spicy|Jun 20, 2011|7 Smack Talkers 
> 
> 
> 
> _Actor Doug Hutchison marries 16-year-old beauty queen! Whoa._ 
> *Doug Hutchison, an actor best known for his roles in The  Green Mile and Lost, married a 16-year-old girl in Las Vegas last month.*
>  The girl is Courtney Alexis Stodden. Stodden is a former beauty pageant queen and an aspiring country singer. The couple married in Las Vegas, NV on May 20th.
>  The newlyweds released the following statement through their  publicist: “We’re aware that our vast age difference is extremely  controversial,” the couple said through their spokeswoman. But we’re  very much in love and want to get the message out there that true love  can be ageless.”


http://www.celebritysmackblog.com/20...rowdignite.com

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> The few Thai's I met did not stay long at all,
> 
> 
> In case you haven't noticed, the three largest concentrations of Thai's live in :
> 
> 1. Bangkok
> 2. Chiang Mai
> ...


Udon & Korat are bigger than Chiang Mai as are a few other Thai cities.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by livelife
> ...


Of course. Hadn't you noticed?

----------

